# First Attempt w/4 Color Swirl



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's my first attempt with a 4 color swirl. It's citrus splash. I should call it citrus slop. LOL. As usual, using natural colorants, they don't always come out the way I want them to. I used tomato sauce for the orange, safflower powder for yellow (which is still light orange - it has always turned yellow for me in the past), pink kaolin clay for the pink, and chloryphyll for the green. It's scented with orange 10x, lime, pink grapefruit, and litsea cubeba. I'll post another pic when I unmold and cut.

Hopefully the pic shows up. I resized it so we'll see.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Cindy- off topic...but looks like you are using a WSP mold. Are you not loving your new Uplands? I bought a big wooden mold w/ liners... and I am still more comfortable with WSPs. Just curious. 

BTW- you go with the swirls!  I'd love to see how it turns out when you cut.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, Jennifer. Glad to hear from you.



jdranch said:


> I bought a big wooden mold w/ liners... and I am still more comfortable with WSPs. Just curious.


Yep, I like the WSP molds better. Since I've used those first, I am not used to gelling. With the Uplands mold, I got a partial gel. I don't like gel so I'll stick with the WSP molds. I'll probably post the Upland in the "For Sale" section.

Notice I can finally post my own pics?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

How much are you wanting for it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Would love to see a pic of it cut, looks good and probably smells fantastic
Barb


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow 4 colors! I was strutting around for days when I did 2. Can't wait to see it cut.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

linbee said:


> Wow 4 colors! I was strutting around for days when I did 2. Can't wait to see it cut.


Lucky for me I have a very large island in the kitchen. I had bowls all lined up as well as colorants and scents in there own little containers. I have to say, it was a bit intimidating, but not too bad. I knew they wouldn't accelerate so I was fairly confident I could do it. Like I said, I wish the yellow had come out better.

Here's the pic. It's a little sticky. I could have waited a bit longer to cut. It does smell great. I hope the scents stick.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, that is very very pretty..


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

That's lovely Cindy!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## mathewsfive (May 2, 2010)

I like these they are very pretty!!!!!!


----------

